# Was gibt es für alternativen zu Beckhoff?



## Bührer (4 Juli 2007)

Guten Tag

Gibt es noch andere Hersteller, welche ein vergleichbare Auswahl an Klemmen und Antriebe hat wie Beckhoff? 

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Thomas Bührer


----------



## kiestumpe (4 Juli 2007)

Wie wärs mit WAGO oder B&R?


----------



## zotos (4 Juli 2007)

Bührer schrieb:


> Guten Tag
> 
> Gibt es noch andere Hersteller, welche ein vergleichbare Auswahl an Klemmen und Antriebe hat wie Beckhoff?
> 
> ...



Anbieter die alles anbietet also SPS, IO-Klemmen und Antriebe (und mehr) sind unter anderem:

Siemens
Bosch-Rexroth
B&R
GE-Fanuc
...


----------



## Bührer (4 Juli 2007)

Danke für die Antworten.

Was mich noch speziell interessieren würde, was habt Ihr für Erfahrungen gemacht mit diesen Herstellern? 
Ich habe mit Beckhoff die Erfahrung gemacht, das die Klemmen zwar sehr gut sind, aber das immer wieder kleine technische Probleme vorkommen, welchen den Aufwand für ein Projekt in die Höhe treiben.
Und wie ist der Support dieser Hersteller? Welche Firma hat den besten Support? Welche Firmen haben Foren? Welche Firmen spielen mit offenen Karten?

Gruss


----------



## kiestumpe (4 Juli 2007)

Bührer schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten.
> 
> Was mich noch speziell interessieren würde, was habt Ihr für Erfahrungen gemacht mit diesen Herstellern?
> Ich habe mit Beckhoff die Erfahrung gemacht, das die Klemmen zwar sehr gut sind, aber das immer wieder kleine technische Probleme vorkommen, welchen den Aufwand für ein Projekt in die Höhe treiben.
> Gruss


Kannst du das mal ein bisschen näher beschreiben? 
Welche Problem traten denn konkret auf?
Bzw. wo gibt's die nicht?


----------



## Bührer (4 Juli 2007)

kiestumpe schrieb:


> Kannst du das mal ein bisschen näher beschreiben?
> Welche Problem traten denn konkret auf?
> Bzw. wo gibt's die nicht?



Ich habe mit den kleinen SPS von NAIS/PANASONIC angefangen. Den Support habe ich noch nie benötigt. Es läuft einfach. Diese SPS kann ich wirklich Empfehlen.

Dann brauchten wir aber eine grössere SPS. Wir haben dann eine Beckhoff eingesetzt. Jetzt vergeht kein Monat ohne das ich mehrmals den Support in Anspruch nehmen muss. Folgend ein paar Beispiele:

- Hatte einen CX1020, wenn ich ins NVRAM geschrieben habe, hat es Fehler auf dem Ethercat gegeben (Frames verloren). 
* Nach mehreren Wochen Fehlersuche, wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass ich noch einen alten CX1020 mit diesen Fehler bekommen habe. Bei den neuen ist der Fehler nicht mehr drin.

- Hatte eine Inkrementalgeberklemme, welche man nicht auf Null setzten konnte.
* Ich habe einen halben Tag versucht die Klemme  in Betrieb zu nehmen, bis ich beim Support angerufen habe. Die haben mir gesagt, dass es bei der internen Umstellung der Hardware eine Serie gegeben hat mit diesem Fehler.Eine Rückruf Aktion wäre nicht schlecht gewesen. Dann hätte ich den halben Tag sinnvoller einsetzten können.

- Hatte CX1020, welcher statt mit 1GHz nur mit 800MHz lief.

- Hatte CX1020, wenn er kalt war konnte er booten, wenn er warm war nicht mehr. Er kam nicht mal mehr ins BIOS

- Hatte Probleme mit einem Beckhoff Display zusammen mit dem CX1020. Das Bild war nicht in der Mitte.
* Das Problem lag in der Display Erkennung. Das Display unterstützte die Erkennung nicht, wären die SPS die Erkennung unterstützte.  

- Hatte Displays wo einzelne Punkt Zeilen nicht richtig funktionierten und das Bild störten.

- Bis ich herausgefunden habe, dass ein CX9000 abstürzen kann, wenn man im Systemmanager Variablen vom Type Struct mit den Ausgängen oder Eingänge verknüpft, habe ich sicher eine Woche Zeit investiert.
* Das Problem liegt oder lag am ablegen der Variablen im RAM. Ein Arm Prozessor macht es anders als ein Intel Prozessor.

Und so weiter ....

Natürlich ist mir klar das die Komplexität einer Beckhoff Steuerung viel Grösser ist als einer NAIS SPS. Und ich muss hier auch noch erwähnen, dass es sehr viele Dinge bei Beckhoff gibt, welche wirklich Super gut sind. Die Produktepalette ist riesig und geht in die Richtung, welche ich in Zukunft benötige. Das einzige was mir nicht so gefällt ist die Qualität und das es auf der Beckhoff Homepage kein Forum gibt. 

Ist es bei den anderen SPS Herstellern besser? Oder sind die SPS mit einem embedded PC einfach Fehleranfälliger?


----------



## drfunfrock (5 Juli 2007)

Ich glaube, die Embedded SPS von Beckhoff waren noch zu neu. Anfangs (vor 3 Jahren) hatte ich auch diverse Probleme mit TwinCat, die dann innerhalb von 3 Monaten verschwanden. Zuverlässigkeitsprobleme gab es auch mit den ersten Ethercat-Klemmen, wobei wir uns des Risikos bewusst waren. Seit längerem  läuft der Kram aber sehr zuverlässig.

Ich möchte auf Ethercat jedenfalls nicht mehr verzichten, weil die sagenhafte Geschwindigkeit des Busses diesen in den Hintergrund schiebt und der Kram einfach zu verkabeln ist, wenn man dann die Ethernet-Kabel nach Standard zusammengeschraubt hat.


----------



## Bührer (5 Juli 2007)

drfunfrock schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die Embedded SPS von Beckhoff waren noch zu neu. Anfangs (vor 3 Jahren) hatte ich auch diverse Probleme mit TwinCat, die dann innerhalb von 3 Monaten verschwanden. Zuverlässigkeitsprobleme gab es auch mit den ersten Ethercat-Klemmen, wobei wir uns des Risikos bewusst waren. Seit längerem läuft der Kram aber sehr zuverlässig.
> 
> Ich möchte auf Ethercat jedenfalls nicht mehr verzichten, weil die sagenhafte Geschwindigkeit des Busses diesen in den Hintergrund schiebt und der Kram einfach zu verkabeln ist, wenn man dann die Ethernet-Kabel nach Standard zusammengeschraubt hat.


 
Mit was für Probleme muss man bei Ethercat rechnen? Oder was hatten Sie schon für Probleme mit Ethercat?


----------



## drfunfrock (5 Juli 2007)

Na ja, wir hatten damals eine SPS von Phoenix-Contact mit Interbus ersetzt und Twincat sollte die erstatten. Anscheidend wird der Interbus über die Hilscher-Karte aber im Polling betrieben und ich bekam bei der Ankopplung Software für die Visualisierung (VB.net) Probleme, weil es ständig Timeouts gab. Ich kopple mich über das ADS-Protokoll an, weil der OPS-Server nur statische Kopplungen bietet, was bei einer FIFO mit 4000 Elementen nicht praktisch ist. Ich habe für die fehlertolerante .NET-Bibliothek fast 2 Wochen benötigt.  Der Punkt ist einfach der, bekommt man einen Verbindungsabbruch, werden und wurden Ressourcen nicht freigegeben. Mit jedem Verbindungsaufbau, werden dann neue Ressourcen belegt. Man kann das über die CPU-Auslastung ermitteln. Mittlerweile haben wir das gut im Griff. 

Die ersten Ethercat-Klemmen hatten eine recht hohe Ausfallrate (aber weniger als 0.5%) wobei wir das hinnehmen konnten und mussten, weil ich die Zykluszeiten von 20ms brauchte, um die grossen zustandgesteuerten Automaten im Programm nicht zu langsam werden zu lassen. Das war der Preis für eine Programmierung, die Erweiterungen einfacher machte. Jedenfalls mit Siemens-SPS hätte ich das nicht hinbekommen, weil auch die Implementation der ST zu übel ist. Ich habe jetzt ein Monitorsystems eines externen Anbieters innerhalb von nur 4 Stunden integriert und bin stolz darauf, weil dass nur möglich war, indem ich alle Möglichkeiten der strukturierten Programmierung von ST nutzte und eine Event-basierte Implementation wählte. Dieses war mein erstes SPS-Projekt (komme aus der Mikroelektronik)  und Beckhoff machte es mir wirklich leicht.


----------



## Bührer (5 Juli 2007)

Ich verwende auch ST und bin begeistert vom Twincat.

Bei den Ethercat Klemme, welche ausgefallen sind, gab es da auch solche die das Ethercat störten? Oder war der Ausfall mehr in den Klemmen intern. 

Falls das Ethercat gestört wurde, wie kann man solche Fehler am einfachsten finden?


----------



## trinitaucher (5 Juli 2007)

Bührer schrieb:


> Falls das Ethercat gestört wurde, wie kann man solche Fehler am einfachsten finden?


Bei Nutzung von TwinCAT gibt es im System Manager beim Master eine Registerkarte "Online". Dort werden für jedes EtherCAT-Gerät Status und CRC-Fehler aufgelistet. Hierdurch lässt sich die "Störstelle" recht gut finden.


----------



## drfunfrock (5 Juli 2007)

Bührer schrieb:


> Ich verwende auch ST und bin begeistert vom Twincat.
> 
> Bei den Ethercat Klemme, welche ausgefallen sind, gab es da auch solche die das Ethercat störten? Oder war der Ausfall mehr in den Klemmen intern.
> 
> Falls das Ethercat gestört wurde, wie kann man solche Fehler am einfachsten finden?



In unserem Fall haben die IOs nicht mehr reagiert, wobei das Problem mittlerweile nicht mehr vorhanden ist. Den Status jeder Klemme gibts Systemmanager. Es ist sowieso nüztlich da hineinzuschauen,um Verkabelungsfehler aufzudecken. Gegen Aderntausch ist Ethercat recht empfindlich und reagiert dann nicht vorhersagbar. Das bemerkt man aber im Systemmanager recht schnell.


----------



## Bührer (5 Juli 2007)

Kann man auf diese Ethercat Werte auch mit der SPS zugreifen? Damit man die Werte an einem Display Ausgeben kann? Bei mir sind die Maschinen auf der ganzen Welt verstreit.


----------



## trinitaucher (5 Juli 2007)

Ja, geht.
Es gibt in der EtherCAT-Bibliothek für das SPS-Programmiertool "PLC Control" einen Funktionsbaustein, um CRC-Fehler einzelner oder aller Slaves auszulesen.


----------



## drfunfrock (5 Juli 2007)

Grundsätzlich liegen alle Statusinfos in Registern vor, die dann mit Variablen verlinkt werden können. Ist also recht einfach.


----------

